# Download Extended Picture Style for EOS Cameras



## kiazhi (Mar 27, 2010)

Normal Picture Style on every EOS - Standard, Portrait, Landscape, Neutral, Faithful and Monochrome.

Extended Picture Style - Studio Portrait, Snapshot Portrait, Nostalgia, Clear, Twilight, Emerald and Autumn Hues

Not Enough? Canon have released the Extended Picture Style for every EOS. Read the article below on how and where to get them into your beloved camera. Apparently,you can actually upload them into the camera using the EOS Utility. Check them out and you never know when you need them when taking outdoor shooting. 

Read the full article here.


----------



## sinjans (Mar 27, 2010)

Kind of afraid to click your link there fella. 1st post is a link? not gonna see much action here. 

Has anyone verified this?


----------



## Formatted (Mar 27, 2010)

Goes to Blog Spot I assume its alright


----------



## dyyylan (Mar 27, 2010)

It's just a blogspot link and the download links on the site are all from canon's website. I guess it's neat if you shoot in jpeg and don't know how to adjust things yourself


----------

